# birds with now A10



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

you can get birds like birds of prey with out A10 for free. but how hard is it to get the paper work back and can you breed and sell the babies with out a perant with out the A10 ??? 

i keep a lot of birds birds of prey but i allways get offered birds with out A10 but that are rung.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

you can applie for paper work from defra i managed to get paper work for a pair of twany owls i had that could not be relesed just so they new i had them


----------



## molegolledge (Nov 14, 2008)

usually if you are given a Bird Of Prey with out an A10 you can get one but defra want as much info as you can give about the last owner, their address, if the parent birds are rung etc
after about 3 months lol they will issue you an A10 but normally only for education purposes or so they know who the new owner 'yourself' in this case is, usually they will state that you can not breed from the birds aswell.

Hope this helps.

James.


----------

